# Pics from Mackeral Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hope this works......give it about 5 sec to load.

http://www.photoshow.net/view/pzkToaDue

Dang, should have posted this under
"Boating". SF or Mods, when you get
a chance, could you please place this
and my previous mackeral report under 
the right category. Sorry
for the rookie error.   

Talapia


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Nice catch, the rock was it a throw back or keeper. Where did you go out at.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

TIGGERFISH, The rock was keeper size (barely),
but we were out past 3 miles so it had to go back. If you go down about 5 or 6 posts I 
have the full fishing report. I just did not want
to pics to get buried under an old report.

Talapia.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Temps on the water were a warm 70
and as you can tell by the pics the sea
was about as flat as a lake. Definitely
does not get any better than that!
        
Plus spending quality time with pops
is one of the great joys in life.


----------



## sleepy319 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Nice Catch*

 Man looks like you had a good time,Nice catch ,My son is realy ready to go out on a boat for the first time he's only 13 but looking foward to it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Way to hook em' up!!!!!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

good job w/ the slideshow. Looks like ya'll had fun.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Great pictorial!!! Thats a good lookin' box full of mako bait there!!!


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Wtg!*

Tal,

Way to go , looks like you had a great day!  

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I am unable to find the name of the boat he went out on... But it looks like they all had a great time and by the way Nice Job on the Slide Show!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Headboat was Thelma Dale out of of 
the Lewis Fishing Center, in DE. Main 
report is under MD Report section.

Talapia


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Morrocco Mole, 

If you are going to try for mackeral, 
call first to make sure they are
still fishing for them:

http://www.fishlewes.com/fishingreport.html 

Talapia


----------

